# F-107A/TF-107A 1/48 scale



## Orne

Single-seater and two-seater fuselages (found the plans for the twin-seater in William Simone's F-107A book). Resin fuselages and vacform wings.

http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/workbench.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=797


----------



## John P

Coolness. I love the unbuilt Century Series fighters. I'm working on Anagrand's XF-103 right now. Trumpeter has a 1/72 F-107 which I half-built, screwed up, and bought again. Waiting for the urge to build it again.


----------



## Orne

Picked up the Trumpeter kit to check some contours, but found it was off in a couple places, so went down to Pima Air Museum to get photos of the real one there. Going to build up the little one anyway in some kind of fictional service scheme; if you haven't got Simone's book pick up a copy, it's very good.


----------



## John P

I've got a nice thick softcover on the plane, not sure who wrote it.
My first attempt at the Trumpeter kit was in F-100 Viet Nam camo. It looked great! I messed up the paint job at some point and had one of those "Oh screw it!" moments and threw it away.

That happens a lot! :lol:


----------



## buddho

Is this the Rapier? What a cool looking jet!


----------



## John P

buddho said:


> Is this the Rapier? What a cool looking jet!


 The Rapier was the XF-108 interceptor. The F-107 never had a proper nickname (nor an "X" apparently!), but some people mistakenly called it the "Ultra-Sabre." It looks very much like an F-100 with a pointy nose and an intake OVER the canopy.

Google it up, there's plenty on it. VERY pretty airplane!


----------



## Orne

John, the thick softcover book is probaly Simone's (the Pima jet was originally obtained by him, there's a big photo section about the restoration). You're right about the jets never having an "X" prefix, they were pretty much production aircraft except for the flight-test equipment, most of which was housed in the centerline tank from what I've seen in photos. There was a split version of the tank which would've carried a nuke much the same as the weapons pod on a B-58.


----------



## John P

Yup, it's the Simone book. I just found it. Gorgeous airplane. I think it'll be my bathroom reading for a couple of days.


----------

